# RSS feed for forums? Particularly "Today's Posts"



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2007)

I use the Yahoo portal and think it would be cool if I could add a feed from the PB.

O mighty L., is this possible?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2007)

**bump**


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2007)

update: I found one for the PB on My Yahoo - just does not refresh frequently.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2007)

If you use Firefox, the add feed icon appears on each page.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks, fred - still get the "stale" version - appreciated, though.


----------

